# Yusra Medical and Dental College



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

Is Yusra Medical And Dental College good for MBBS. What about Intenational islamic medical college, Islamabad medical college, Al-nafees medical college? 
I have 86% in matric
72% f.sc and
in mcat 60%


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yusra and Isra are not good. Whereas Islamic has a good reputation because it has experience. My father asked some of his colleague docs about private colleges and they said that these new private college like isra yusra and RIHS do not have a proper staff even. some of them are not even doctors! I would highly recommend ISlamic in this regard. It has a proper hospital and there you can learn better.
Best of luck!


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

*Yusra and Isra*

But some of friends are saying that yusra is good . and isra is also good my cousin studied in isra and he said that studies are good at isra


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok, Let's hope for the best then.. you should also discuss this with some family doctor or some other doctors too because they are in this profession and they actually know the truth about the students who graduate from these colleges.


----------

